# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  अपने देश में प्रतिबंधित चीजे ---

## shriram

*अपने देश में प्रतिबंधित चीजे ---*

*मैगी के बाद अब रिवाइटल कैप्सूल पर प्रतिबन्ध,
 जानें और किन-किन पर लगी रोक

१. रैनबैक्सी लेबोरेटरी का रिवाइटल कैप्सूल, 
रिवाइटल सीनियर विमेन कैप्सूल,
 रिवाइटल टैबलेट


२. टाटा स्टारबक्र्स का पन्ना कोटा पुडिंग,
 डार्क कैरमल सॉस,
 कॉफी 
फ्रैपुकिनो फ्लेवर्ड सीरप,
 वनिला सीरप,
 हेजलनट सीरप,
 रेस्पबेरी ब्लैक करंट जूस,
 हनी वनीला सॉस,
 मैंगो पैशन फ्रूट जूस,
 बार मोका पाउडर,
 तिराम्शु सॉस


३. कैलॉज इंडिया का कॉर्नफ्लैक्स


४. एमवे इंडिया का न्यूट्रालाइट कैल मैग डी, 
न्यूट्रालाइट बायो सी, 
न्यूट्रालाइट आयरन फोलिक टैबलेट,
 न्यूट्रालाइट नेचुरल बी टैबलेट


५. फील्ड फ्रेश फूड का एग म्योनिज,
 सलाद ड्रेसिंग वैरिएंट,
 हाट सॉस,
 नेचुरल विनेगर


६. फेरारो इंडिया का मिल्की एंड कोको स्प्रेड, 
मिल्क चाकलेट


७. बॉस एंड लॉम्ब का आई केयर आक्यूवाइट सॉफ्ट जेल


८. जनरल मिल्स इंडिया का चाको लावा केक


९. बायोमैक्स नेटवर्क का कोलेस्ट्रम प्रोटीन प्रोडक्ट


१०. ड्यूक्स कंज्यूमर का केयर चाकलेट मेड यूजिंग वेजिटेबल फैट


११. फारएवर लिविंग इंपोर्ट का फार एवर विजन,
 फारएवर किड्स, 
फारएवर प्रो सिक्स


१२. बायोकान लिमिटेड का बायोमेलेन ट्राइप्कम


१३. गिरनार फूड्स का केसरी ड्राई फ्रूट मसाला


१४. गुडरिच कॉबोहाइड्रेड का गुडरिच चीज डिलाइट


१५. मिनरल वोमेन टैबलेट,
 स्वीडिश ब्यूटी कांप्लेक्स,
 वेलनेस स्वीडिश ब्यूटी कांप्लेक्स प्लस


*

----------


## shriram

*ये सब स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है |अतः इनका उपयोग करने से बचे |*

----------

